# Reds in the sound



## Lloyd88 (Jan 10, 2014)

I got on the water kinda late around 8 Saturday morning. I started out just blind casting at grass edges with no luck until I saw a spotted tail break the surface of the water. I stood up and could clearly see the fish and made a cast to it and instantly hooked up. That worked out pretty good so I continued standing and slowly pushing along searching for fish. They were not very hard to spot and I got allot of opportunities and failed many times. I basically had to make a cast directly in front of their face or cast past them and drag my jig right past their noses. A couple of times I lost sight of them in some grass and threw a plug in and got em. Ended up catching 9 and lost 1. Got 1 on zman minnowz, 1 on mr17, 1 on a BF1, and the rest on a zman btb flatz jig. Most fish were 20-22in. Saw some bigger ones but couldn't catch them. At one point I came up on a school of at least 10 or more reds and couldn't catch any of them. Fun day.


----------



## AscendAngler (Aug 14, 2015)

Nice!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Beautiful photos with your report. Looks like the weather day was just as beautiful too. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lloyd88 (Jan 10, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Good job, Lloyd!


----------



## speckhunter944 (Jun 13, 2008)

Congrats on some nice reds.


----------



## Kennskie85 (Jul 8, 2012)

Awesome pics and a great report. What GoPro are you using?


----------



## still flippen (Oct 6, 2007)

Nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## HarleyMan (Nov 5, 2015)

Nice report and pics.


----------



## Lloyd88 (Jan 10, 2014)

Kennskie85 said:


> Awesome pics and a great report. What GoPro are you using?


Hero 3+


----------



## AscendAngler (Aug 14, 2015)

What part of the sound did you launch at?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lloyd88 (Jan 10, 2014)

AscendAngler said:


> What part of the sound did you launch at?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Off Soundside Drive in Gulf Breeze


----------



## macko2000 (Sep 22, 2015)

Is there a launch there? I live in gulf breeze. I am only aware of woodlawn, oriole beach, and shoreline

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Lloyd88 (Jan 10, 2014)

macko2000 said:


> Is there a launch there? I live in gulf breeze. I am only aware of woodlawn, oriole beach, and shoreline
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


I launched from one of those public access areas


----------



## macko2000 (Sep 22, 2015)

Ahhh

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------

